# Which Bean



## 2blackrooks (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi all, just been given a basic coffee maker (picture) from next and bodrum grinder and now looking for a bean to start making delicious brews. I prefer a smooth creamy tasty coffee, so can anyone recommend something. What is available at the local Tesco/asda worth trying???


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi there ! Asda and tesco beans equal not fresh, would not buy ! Where are you based , perhaps can recommend a local roaster or cafe, if not online roasters to look at Rave, hasbean , . Have a look at the what's in my cup thread to se what people are drinking ......


----------

